# MSI Z77A-GD65 or ASUS Maximus V Gene ?



## DOM (Apr 16, 2012)

MSI Z77A-GD65 MSI Z77A-GD65 LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s U... *OR*  ASUS Maximus V Gene ASUS Maximus V Gene LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6...

im stuck on which one to pick i want 3x PCI Express 3.0

but i can sell my 3rd 7970

i like the Gene as i have a z68 

but the msi looks nice but i never used a mb from msi

i plain on getting a 3770k when they come out 

and i want to order one tonight or early in the moring the latest 

this mb is mainly for extreme benching, i know tpu isnt that much in to that


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 16, 2012)

in all honesty is there a reason for the mATX Motherboard?


----------



## CameronBanna (Apr 16, 2012)

DOM said:


> im stuck on which one to pick i want 3x PCI Express 3.0



that Asus only has 2 tho?


----------



## xenocide (Apr 16, 2012)

I love my MSI P67A-GD65, I can't recommend MSI motherboards enough after using it.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 16, 2012)

Both are great manufactures Dom. However I know that, from other posts that you have made , you would prefer the red and black scheme rather than the blue and black.


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2012)

eidairaman1 said:


> in all honesty is there a reason for the mATX Motherboard?


theres no M5E out  and idk about paying $100+ for one 



CameronBanna said:


> that Asus only has 2 tho?


yeah thats why i said ill sell a 7970



stinger608 said:


> Both are great manufactures Dom. However I know that, from other posts that you have made , you would prefer the red and black scheme rather than the blue and black.


yeah i like the back and red but its not the gay blue on the other asus ones 

and right now the msi is the only 3 pci-e 3.0 on newegg besides gigbutt 

cuz i think ill still end up selling a 7970 but want to run tri cf before i do but then since i never used msi mb thats what is holding me back


----------



## MetalRacer (Apr 16, 2012)

Pretty much all of the z77 boards with a third pci-e slot only run @ (x16, x8, x4) so your trifire would be running x8, x8, x4.

You might want to look at EVGA'S Z77 FTW or the Asus P8Z77 WS for a better tri/quad setup.  
http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77_WS/#specifications

http://www.evga.com/products/moreIn...rd Family&series=Intel Z77 Series Family&sw=5


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2012)

MetalRacer said:


> Pretty much all of the z77 boards with a third pci-e slot only run @ (x16, x8, x4) so your trifire would be running x8, x8, x4.
> 
> You might want to look at EVGA'S Z77 FTW or the Asus P8Z77 WS for a better tri/quad setup.
> http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/P8Z77_WS/#specifications
> ...



yeah i know the 3rd is 4x but then im not going to keep all 3 and idk about $300+ on a 1155 mb 

cuz im sure the Asus P8Z77 WS is going to be up there also.....

but then im thinking i should wait till next week and see if anything else comes out cuz ill be out of town wed or thursday till next week... i hate waiting


----------



## vvilliamm (Apr 16, 2012)

why cant asus just announce all three maximus boards at once why one at a time..


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2012)

Must resist 

ASUS P8Z77 WS LGA 1155 Intel Z77 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3....


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 16, 2012)

Dont do it... 

Asrock Z77 Fatality Pro!


----------



## DOM (Apr 16, 2012)

EarthDog said:


> Dont do it...
> 
> Asrock Z77 Fatality Pro!



Don't do it ?? 

It's doesn't look as nice as the asrock but this looks nice 4 (x16; x16/x16; x16/x8/x16 and x16/x8/x8/x8)


----------



## EarthDog (Apr 16, 2012)

That was a bit dramatic. 

Just make sure that the PLX chip? or w/e it is to get that bandwidth doesnt add in a lot of latency. 8x PCIe3 = 16x PCIe2 and last I recall that doesnt hold a 680/7970 back (correct me if I am wrong). Thats my only reservation. Otherwise, grab the Asus, but you can go wrong with either for your benching.


----------



## DOM (Apr 17, 2012)

idk what your talking about lol

i just bench i know nothing about PLX   

but for that much the evga ftw looks better then the asus but it only says SLI Support 

why do this 1155 mb cost as much as 2011


----------



## CameronBanna (Apr 17, 2012)

DOM said:


> but for that much the evga ftw looks better then the asus but it only says SLI Support



It does support CrossFire, you just have to look in the PDF that they put in the specs

http://www.evga.com/products/pdf/151-IB-E699.pdf


----------

